# Problem after clutch replacement 92 240sx



## IISLYCKII (Jun 24, 2005)

I am working on a 92 240sx, just replace the clutch, clutch master, and slave cylinder.. now I don't have a clutch panel ??? Have anyone of you ran into this problem before, if so what was the fix ? 
e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what's a clutch panel?

Would also help if you posted in the proper forum.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IISLYCKII said:


> I am working on a 92 240sx, just replace the clutch, clutch master, and slave cylinder.. now I don't have a clutch panel ??? Have anyone of you ran into this problem before, if so what was the fix ?
> e-mail address [email protected]


Did you bleed the air out of the hydraulic system?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Why have you double posted?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

actually, he triple posted. (its in general, too)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nismo240 said:


> actually, he triple posted. (its in general, too)




Not anymore.


----------



## IISLYCKII (Jun 24, 2005)

Harris said:


> Not anymore.


sorry about that , how can I delete a posted


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Now...if I knew what a clutch panel was...I might be able to help a little better. But I'm going to go out on a limb and pretend that you meant clutch pedal? As in after you replaced everything your pedal just goes to the floor, no pressure at all. If this is the case... Did you bleed the hydraulic system? If there is air in the hydraulic lines, you will have no pedal feel...or you get some and it will gradually die off. If you weren't talking about the pedal...then please elaborate what a clutch panel is...


----------

